

Mathematicians Predict the Future With Data From the Past - DeusExMachina
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/cliodynamics-peter-turchin

======
mazsa
FYI: "Yesterday Wired published an article by Klint Finley, Mathematicians
Predict the Future With Data From the Past. Apart from a couple of minor
details Klint does a good job explaining the goals and the methods of
Cliodynamics. However, he (or his editor; it is almost always editors who come
up with titles) couldn’t resist injecting a bit of sensationalism by implying
that Cliodynamics can predict the future. I don’t blame him – it’s part of the
business they are in. But here, in my blog, where I have no editors over me
and nothing to sell, I want to make it absolutely clear that CLIODYNAMICS IS
NOT ABOUT PREDICTING THE FUTURE! [...]"
[http://socialevolutionforum.com/2013/04/12/scientific-
predic...](http://socialevolutionforum.com/2013/04/12/scientific-
prediction%E2%89%A0prophecy/)

------
maas
That's how I do it too. Gimme funding.

